# Eva-Maria Westbroek - share your opinions on her!



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

She is a rising star... I hope to visit Munich to hear "Ariadne auf Naxos" with her next summer... 

Have you ever heard her life?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

No, but she's doing Francesca in Francesca da Rimini at the Met in March ... I'll hear her then


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Moscow-Mahler said:


> She is a rising star... I hope to visit Munich to hear "Ariadne auf Naxos" with her next summer...
> 
> Have you ever heard her live?


Yes. She sang Dido in the recent _Les Troyens_ at ROH. Not a huge voice but sensitive & lovely throughout the range. She paced herself intelligently & I thought she was utterly fabulous.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Yes. She sang Dido in the recent _Les Troyens_ at ROH. Not a huge voice but sensitive & lovely throughout the range. She paced herself intelligently & I thought she was utterly fabulous.


What Annie said. I was there too.

And she seems like a generous and genuine kind of girl, and a versatile performer, judging from performances and interviews on the DVDs I've got of her, all of which I like.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

That Fanciulla is really good! I absolutely adore her voice.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I was in the theater for that Fanciulla, can agree with all Sospiro said.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Thnak you all for interesting answers!


----------

